# Free Upgrade



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Reading about free upgrades...

Here's one we just did. Painted everything one color. Thought the entry could use a little something extra so asked the homeowner if she'd like to add another color to make it stand out some.

Cost me about 2 hours of my time & a quart of paint. She was really happy, and all of the neighbors who got our postcard & seen us working there everyday can see something more than a quick coat of paint.

& Then we got Timma in a tree! :shuriken:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't ever want to paint dental molding again in my life. That was some Boo sh*it.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> I don't ever want to paint dental molding again in my life. That was some Boo sh*it.


Just wait till you get some that is ALL cracked out, and they want it in two-tone. All pretty much eye level around a porch where they can nit pick at it. THAT was boo sh*it!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Where's the change?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Where's the change?


Chris, Increase the contrast of your monitor and you can see the panels are slightly darker than the stiles, mullions, and rails.

Nice touch - adds a bit of class.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

timhag said:


> I don't ever want to paint dental molding again in my life. That was some Boo sh*it.


Was on another topic I know, but dental molding has to be on par with the stair spindles that I hate doing.









It's a real small picture but this pub had dental molding to it. 
Booooring!!!

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

It really does actually make it pop JNLP. The panels don't blend in anymore. Nice choice


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Was on another topic I know, but dental molding has to be on par with the stair spindles that I hate doing.


Well as long as we are voting :jester: I vote dental MUCH worse than spindles.

At least spindles don't destroy your brush and aren't just about impossible to prevent ALL runs, sags, and drips. Spindles are easier to sand and don't have stalactites of dried paint drips from centuries worth of coatings. Spindles don't give you cricks in the neck. Spindles don't encourage inherent shadowing so that the HO says, "Why is the molding a different color" . Spindles may suck, but dental molding bites and blows

No, I'll take spindles ANY day over teeth.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Peel Awaying them is a huge PITA too.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

daArch said:


> Well as long as we are voting :jester: I vote dental MUCH worse than spindles.
> 
> At least spindles don't destroy your brush and aren't just about impossible to prevent ALL runs, sags, and drips. Spindles are easier to sand and don't have stalactites of dried paint drips from centuries worth of coatings. Spindles don't give you cricks in the neck. Spindles don't encourage inherent shadowing so that the HO says, "Why is the molding a different color" . Spindles may suck, but dental molding bites and blows
> 
> No, I'll take spindles ANY day over teeth.


Well daArch,
As you have put it like that, I think you have swayed me on spindles. They are a doddle to do compared with dental work.
I love spindles now  :thumbsup:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Where's the change?


Here's a better photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Well daArch,
> As you have put it like that, I think you have swayed me on spindles. They are a doddle to do compared with dental work.
> I love spindles now  :thumbsup:
> 
> mistcoat(UK)


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP, how did you set you ladders for that? Carefully on the top of the glass? Or side and side and worked your way down?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Side to side. Standing on the ladder backwards it's not all that bad of a reach for the top.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Carefully on the top of the glass? ?


What wrong with you asking a question like this Sev?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Well I couldn't tell if the side was wide enough to put a ladder on or if it was too far to reach to the top of the arch. the glass woulda held with those rubber pads (ac17 3rd page on the right) just fine.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Well I couldn't tell if the side was wide enough to put a ladder on or if it was too far to reach to the top of the arch. the glass woulda held with those rubber pads (ac17 3rd page on the right) just fine.


Sev, you do realize that is a full window? There is no way to use a stabilizer in that situation and the use of mitts?.......Hell No! Would never take a chance putting anything on a window.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

not with you on the ladder . . . 
bet I coulda done it just fine though. Couldn't really tell how wide everything was. But if you know math (or physics or something) you would know that you could set up your ladder quite steep and it would put very little pressure on the glass, which is actually pretty strong. and you just dont set up in the middle of the thing. for that application though, you coulda used one of these







. What? you don't have one? Why ever not?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> not with you on the ladder . . .
> bet I coulda done it just fine though. Couldn't really tell how wide everything was. But if you know math (or physics or something) you would know that you could set up your ladder quite steep and it would put very little pressure on the glass, which is actually pretty strong. and you just dont set up in the middle of the thing. for that application though, you coulda used one of these
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it should be in Billy Smarts circus to get you up to the tight-rope :whistling2:

You'd still have to go sideways on with the clown ladder.
Jeez, I can't help looking at that thing. Is it real? :confused1: :laughing:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I would never put a ladder on a window, I don't care what kind of stabilizer, or how thick the glass is, it's just wrong.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> I would never put a ladder on a window, I don't care what kind of stabilizer, or how thick the glass is, it's just wrong.


Thats what i'm talking bout brother. Tsun has me wondering about him with some of the stuff he comes up with.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I really try to avoid putting ladders on windows. There have been I think 2 times in my life I had to, and so long as you know how to do it you should be pretty safe. Not a risk I like to take when it's my dime though. I'd just toss up some scaffolding or get a bucket if need be.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I really try to avoid putting ladders on windows. There have been I think 2 times in my life I had to, and so long as you know how to do it you should be pretty safe. Not a risk I like to take when it's my dime though. I'd just toss up some scaffolding or get a bucket if need be.


I am pro JNLP and anti TH. I try and avoid it too. Its not like I roll up to a house and say, humm there are plenty of windows to set my ladders on. Some times you have to. and when I say have to I mean it would take way way more time and expensive equipment. I can go to 25' on scaffolding and I can rent a boom pretty easy but I would rather not if I don't have to. LIke JNLP said, as long as you are smart about it, it rarely is an issue. Plus I like to keep tim guessing as to wether I am a real painter or a sev.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> I am pro JNLP and anti TH. I try and avoid it too. Its not like I roll up to a house and say, humm there are plenty of windows to set my ladders on. Some times you have to. and when I say have to I mean it would take way way more time and expensive equipment. I can go to 25' on scaffolding and I can rent a boom pretty easy but I would rather not if I don't have to. LIke JNLP said, as long as you are smart about it, it rarely is an issue. Plus I like to keep tim guessing as to wether I am a real painter or a sev.


Don't worry... I'm anti TH too. :thumbup:


----------

